# Canon GP160 - network installation



## canoncrazy (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm trying to install a *Canon GP160 *on a small home network. All windows-machines DHCP from a DrayTek Vigor2600VG ADSL Modem/Router - standard settings.

The Network Printer Board J1 LED is lit correctly, and the router recognises that it's a 10MBPS connection corectly too. Installed NetSpot 3.0.3.56 on a WinXP machine on the network, but it does not recognise the printer on the network.

Doesn't look like the router is assigning it an IP address - is there any way to resolve this, or am I overlooking something? Do these old GP160s DHCP from default network card configuration?

I guess I'd need to set a static IP, but no idea how to do so for the J1 board. If I print a test page via the LCD panel, it does not show an IP address. Any ideas?

Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this.
http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0019268.asp?model=


----------



## Tamam (Jul 30, 2009)

I am now fighting with same issue, no network to canon gp160. Is there any way to get ip to static or out of it in test page or something? The netspot didnt help.


----------



## duncanskye (Mar 9, 2010)

Did either of the above find an answer. I am now trying to reinstall an old GP160 and have the same issue?


----------

